
Ask HN: With all the remote work – are you relocating into cheaper areas? - Trias11
With Covid-19 upon us it seems prudent to move away from overpriced SF&#x2F;NY&#x2F;etc hamster cages into fresher, cheaper, cleaner, greener, safer and less tax-y places. And pocket the difference.<p>Are you doing that?<p>If not, why not?
======
Trias11
I moved from CA to NV and happy for multiple reasons!

My mortgage for 4 times nicer place is half of my previous rent in CA.

Plus no state income tax.

